# Three Hublot watches aquired from an estate ....



## GG_Miami (Nov 27, 2008)

On the back of 2 of the Hublot's is # 361 , then XXXXXX (6 X's)
I was told that these were non working samples , yet when crown is pulled and turned , hands move including sub dial hands ?
Are these samples actual working watches. They need a battery, I guess, because the are not running at present.
The other Hublot Big Bang King , has the #322 , then 684433 . When crown is pulled out 1 notch , date can be changed ,
2 notches out , time can be changed and when passing 12 , date will change to next number .
Don't know if this one is real or replica. Any help would be great . Thankyou .


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

What did you pay ? 30, 300, 3000, 30.000 ?
Anyway, fake is my judgement.


----------



## murokello (Aug 3, 2012)

Based on the need of a battery -> 99.9 % sure they are fakes.

But please post some photos so we can be sure.


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

fake lol


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Haha fake


----------



## HOROLOGIST007 (Apr 27, 2013)

??????????????????????????????


----------



## gagnello (Nov 19, 2011)

Wtf?

Sent from my SGP311 using Tapatalk


----------



## GG_Miami (Nov 27, 2008)

gagnello said:


> Wtf?


Gun , Hor , Gag , must all belong to the Shemecki Club of watch philosophers (sp). With such well thought out responces .
Wasting space to put up illogical gibberish show a sign of .... , well why tell them , they must already know .
If you have no intelligent responce with usable information , no responce would be preferred .


----------



## HOROLOGIST007 (Apr 27, 2013)

GG_Miami said:


> gagnello said:
> 
> 
> > Wtf?
> ...


Then I suggest you post some photos, I am a Horologist not a clairvoyant.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

May I suggest

+ you answer my question
+ post detailed pics of top, back and movement

Otherwise please do not wast our time. Thank you.


----------



## gagnello (Nov 19, 2011)

GG_Miami said:


> Gun , Hor , Gag , must all belong to the Shemecki Club of watch philosophers (sp). With such well thought out responces .
> Wasting space to put up illogical gibberish show a sign of .... , well why tell them , they must already know .
> If you have no intelligent responce with usable information , no responce would be preferred .


Its "response". And you still are not making any sense.


----------



## cba191 (May 3, 2014)

How is it that so many people will post an 'is it real?' post with no pics or anything and expect anything other than a ridiculous response? 

We're all doomed.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Estate sale? No elderly person would ever wear a Hublot, unless the estate sale you were at was the estate of a blind rapper who died at a young age


----------



## MattyMac (Nov 26, 2014)

HOROLOGIST007 said:


> Then I suggest you post some photos, I am a Horologist not a clairvoyant.


Best post I've seen in awhile!


----------



## murokello (Aug 3, 2012)

Are you going to post some photos of the battery running Hublots that you have or not? Thats is the only way to evaluate them.


----------



## iaymnu (Aug 5, 2007)

This is a fun thread, and I was hoping to see some photos. The estate sales near me only has pianos art, and old people furniture.


----------



## marblestone (Oct 7, 2014)

Just when you think these threads can't get more hilarious 

LG-D958 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## HOROLOGIST007 (Apr 27, 2013)

iaymnu said:


> This is a fun thread, and I was hoping to see some photos. The estate sales near me only has pianos art, and old people furniture.


But are they "genuine" old people!


----------



## pronstar (Dec 28, 2013)

With the info provided, the OP may as well ask us "what number am I thinking of"? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

GG_Miami said:


> Gun , Hor , Gag , must all belong to the Shemecki Club of watch philosophers (sp). With such well thought out responces .
> Wasting space to put up illogical gibberish show a sign of .... , well why tell them , they must already know .
> If you have no intelligent responce with usable information , no responce would be preferred .


Well at least your getting your post count up


----------



## Heinz (Jul 16, 2013)

> With the info provided, the OP may as well ask us "what number am I thinking of"?


"Sixty nine, dudes!!!"


----------



## Its-an-addiction (Jun 17, 2015)

Estate sales, uncles, friend's watches, and Craigslist. Very high risk stories! They never turn out real.


----------



## HOROLOGIST007 (Apr 27, 2013)

Its-an-addiction said:


> Estate sales, uncles, friend's watches, and Craigslist. Very high risk stories! They never turn out *real*.


Why do they then call them *"Real"* Estates??


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

4 weeks time to post pics, nothing happened. Thread closed


----------

